# Houston, Texas area roll call



## uppidycon

just thought since we're such a big area, anyone wanted to post in the area so maybe we can meet up and go ridin' sometime..


----------



## uppidycon

dayton, tx here..

(africa when i'm workin')


----------



## gpinjason

You know where I'm at... but for those who don't... Deer Park, TX

There is also a Google map on here somewhere that someone put member's locations on it...


----------



## gpinjason

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?hl=e...580585,-97.646484&spn=29.013173,56.513672&z=4


----------



## MeanGreen198

Katy, Tx here.....Used to live in Liberty, Tx so i know Dayton. We should meet up and ride Crosby!


----------



## uppidycon

yeah, that'd be sweet.. i'm pretty sure were gonna do a ride next month when i get home.. jason and i are gonna snorkel my new brute.. i have a 2" lift to add to it.. we'll letcha know..


----------



## meangreen360

Houston,tx here


----------



## TX4PLAY

I'm in Crosby...


----------



## MeanGreen198

U gonna ride with us Chris?


----------



## gpinjason

Yeah we'll all have to hook up one weekend and ride


----------



## outskirtsdweller

I'm on the outskirts of the big city in 'Huffman'


----------



## TX4PLAY

outskirtsdweller said:


> I'm on the outskirts of the big city in 'Huffman'


We're practically neighbors!


----------



## TX4PLAY

MeanGreen198 said:


> U gonna ride with us Chris?


 
Yeah I should be game sometime soon, a bunch of the OT I've been working has been eating up what few weekends I get off. That is slowly winding down now and I'll be able to spend some time on the RZR. I've got to get my snorks done and should have some new rolling stock soon too, so she will be ready to eat!


----------



## outskirtsdweller

TX4PLAY said:


> We're practically neighbors!


Yea, Im bout 10 miles North of good ole Crosby...


----------



## uppidycon

outskirtsdweller said:


> Yea, Im bout 10 miles North of good ole Crosby...


we're practically neighbors.. ha..


----------



## TX4PLAY

I believe you have to be a subscriber to delete post and then only your own, maybe one of the Mods or an Admin will get it for ya.



All of us being this close to each other need to hook up and ride for sure.


----------



## BlackBeast

Well I'm a little ways from you guys but I live in Bellville


----------



## uppidycon

that is quite a drive.. i use to work with a guy from up that ways..


----------



## TX4PLAY

BlackBeast have you ever rode Mud Buddy's in Ezzell (south of Halletsville)? We have a big group from around this area headed there the first weekend in March.


----------



## gpinjason

we went the weekend before Thanksgiving to Mud Buddys and it's just a little too small for me to drive that far... 3+ hrs and it's only 300 acres... there were some fun trails, and deep holes, but you ride the whole park in a couple hours..


----------



## TX4PLAY

I've been once before about March or April last year it is kinda small but I enjoyed it and really liked riding in the creek it seemed like we rode it forever, some spots were top of the tire deep and some were handlebar deep you definitely needed snorkels. My favorite part as much as I enjoy to party/ride at Hwy 90., is that it was a nice break from loud exhaust, blinky-blinky lights and ghetto-blasters.


----------



## walker

seems like every 4 wheeler i see from yalls area has them blinky lights on them is that a houston / south east texas deal???


----------



## TX4PLAY

It caught on a few years back and stuck. Stereo on the front with the snorks and blinkies, on the back a backrest with ammo cans, add you a loud wore out HMF or Aaen pipe and your a 90 native. I'm not B*tching cause I'm guilty of it myself but on a ride like that in Ezzell I found myself turning all that crap off and enjoying the crickets chirping.


----------



## BF750FI

Crosby, just let me know when everyone rides...


----------



## uppidycon

BF750FI said:


> Crosby, just let me know when everyone rides...


 
kool.. we're def. gonna do a trip when i get home next month.. i feel like i've said that a 100 times on here.. just excited to get home and go ridin'.. hehe.. :rockn:


----------



## uppidycon

gpinjason said:


> we went the weekend before Thanksgiving to Mud Buddys and it's just a little too small for me to drive that far... 3+ hrs and it's only 300 acres... there were some fun trails, and deep holes, but you ride the whole park in a couple hours..


we should try general same for a day run.. bunch of my buddies go there often..


----------



## BlackBeast

TX4PLAY said:


> BlackBeast have you ever rode Mud Buddy's in Ezzell (south of Halletsville)? We have a big group from around this area headed there the first weekend in March.


 Yea I rode there last year with a group of buddies, and it was ok imo... that is actually where I blew up my front diff.


----------



## MeanGreen198

uppidycon said:


> we should try general same for a day run.. bunch of my buddies go there often..


 
Awesome, I used to live in Huntsville for 4.5 years. Left there about 2 years ago and go back often. I can be somewhat of a guide except for Gen Sam's. Didn't have a bike when i lived there tho so i've never been.


----------



## uppidycon

i've only been there in my jeep.. didn't have a 4 wheeler at the time, but after that trip, i thought the place was better for 4 wheelers.. i'd like to make a day trip up there..


----------



## MeanGreen198

Sounds good with me!


----------



## walker

when yall plan on goin .. gen sam's isn't to far from me .......


----------



## gpinjason

We'll have to play it by ear... Uppidy just found out he might be in Africa 2 weeks longer than planned... and I don't know what my work schedule looks like ever.... right now working 13+ hr days until ??? with no days off...


----------



## uppidycon

walker said:


> when yall plan on goin .. gen sam's isn't to far from me .......


yeah, i was suppose to be home feb. 2, but don't know now.. but that also don't mean y'all can't go without me.. ha..


----------



## walker

i'm in the same boat never really know if or when i get a day off.. but if i get a date i can schedule it far enough in advance..


----------



## uppidycon

walker said:


> i'm in the same boat never really know if or when i get a day off.. but if i get a date i can schedule it far enough in advance..


we can even plan an alto trip.. that's close to us too.. i use to work/live in tyler about 4 years ago.. i worked at the delek refinery..


----------



## goodtimes750

i might of missed it earlier but are any of yall going for muddy gras to gen sams. ill be there on friday and it will only be two of us. would like to meet up with some other folks.


----------



## Debo Brute

I live in Huffman as well. I work that wonderfull shift work but would like to ride with some of you guys as well.


----------



## TC Powersports

Any of you guys going to Muddy Gras South at General Sams weekend after next?

Jeremy


----------



## uppidycon

i won't be able to.. i get home from africa next week and will be spending time with my daugther.. y'all have fun..


----------



## DigitalChaos

I'm up north in Spring. Me and my buddies used to ride out at Spring Creek all the time but, now the park is closed for good. We have a couple secret spots around here to ride but it looks like we are gonna have to start going to Crosby or General Sam's more.


----------



## TC Powersports

DigitalChaos said:


> I'm up north in Spring. Me and my buddies used to ride out at Spring Creek all the time but, now the park is closed for good. We have a couple secret spots around here to ride but it looks like we are gonna have to start going to Crosby or General Sam's more.


May have a little surprise for Spring / Houston area people in the very near future. 
Hint: We are securing 1200 acre's near 242 & 1314. 5 big azz water holes with mud for days, pipelines, etc. etc. RV spots for 85, etc. Working on the deal now. More to come.......:rockn:


----------



## ranceola

Well i live in bedford tx hoping to go to redriver next month


----------



## gpinjason

TC Powersports said:


> May have a little surprise for Spring / Houston area people in the very near future.
> Hint: We are securing 1200 acre's near 242 & 1314. 5 big azz water holes with mud for days, pipelines, etc. etc. RV spots for 85, etc. Working on the deal now. More to come.......:rockn:


That would be sweet! I'm just hoping they never close down Crosby... I really don't know how it's still open now...


----------



## filthyredneck

I live in Dayton myself, but currently working in Iraq....coming home for two weeks at the end of April beginning of May. Definitely planning on making a trip to Crosby and maybe elsewhere while i'm home....so far only one buddy and maybe my old man are goin...they both ride brutes. Anybody want to try to meet up?


----------



## gpinjason

Just let us know when...


----------



## DigitalChaos

TC Powersports said:


> May have a little surprise for Spring / Houston area people in the very near future.
> Hint: We are securing 1200 acre's near 242 & 1314. 5 big azz water holes with mud for days, pipelines, etc. etc. RV spots for 85, etc. Working on the deal now. More to come.......:rockn:


Man that would be awesome. I live about 10 mins away from 242. Another one of the old spots was right under the bridge at 242 and the San Jacinto River but, now the cops patrol it regularly.


----------



## TC Powersports

DigitalChaos said:


> Man that would be awesome. I live about 10 mins away from 242. Another one of the old spots was right under the bridge at 242 and the San Jacinto River but, now the cops patrol it regularly.


Yes sir, that was a great spot. Spent many of hours out there.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter

When did they shut Spring Creek down . I dont think they will shut crosby down . Twisted when are yall going to be opening this place up ??


----------



## DigitalChaos

Superbowl Sunday was the last day to ride at Spring Creek. Here is a link from their message board saying it's closed: 

http://springcreekoffroad.com/forums/index.php/topic,3497.0.html


----------



## King's Brute

atascocita here


----------



## MeanGreen198

I'm in Katy, I'll ride up there TWISTED!!!


----------



## wanabracr

TC Powersports said:


> May have a little surprise for Spring / Houston area people in the very near future.
> Hint: We are securing 1200 acre's near 242 & 1314. 5 big azz water holes with mud for days, pipelines, etc. etc. RV spots for 85, etc. Working on the deal now. More to come.......:rockn:


 
how's that suprise working out?? be nice to have a new place to ride!


----------



## joemel

onalaska,tx here up by livingston and huntsville i know that general sams has a very nice park and they are open every weekend and they are having a big benifit ride june 5th any of yall wana get together n ride n drink a few gimmie a holla and im all ways looking for dif places to ride


----------



## TC Powersports

wanabracr said:


> how's that suprise working out?? be nice to have a new place to ride!


It did not work out well. We (Twisted) will not operate that particular piece of property for an ATV park. Lets just say that the current land owners started tasting dollars and pretty much made it to where they were the only people who could make any money from the dea, even though we would have spent a ton of money and time getting the place ride worthyl.

The possible good news for everyone is that the current land owners are talking with someone else well known in this area about running the property as an ATV park. Hopefully they can reach a deal. Nice piece of property, even though we won't be running the place, we'll still go ride there if it pans out with the other fella trying to strike a deal with the land folks.

Thanks,

Jeremy


----------



## joemel

gona be a great weekend for riding anybody heading heading any where around houston


----------



## gpinjason

I'm sure Crosby will be packed


----------



## joemel

I have never ridi there and kinda foret its over there is it a decent place to go


----------



## uppidycon

it's a really good place to go since it's so close..


----------



## joemel

well general sams is the closest to me but im always lookin for new places ya kno


----------



## gpinjason

Crosby is a great place to go... but be careful without snorkels, some of the holes are deeper than they look...


----------



## joemel

well i aint snorkd yet but that and a jet kit and pipe r n the works


----------



## filthyredneck

I going SOMEWHERE this weekend for a memorial day ride....right now looks like Crosby, anybody know of any other places that arent a days trip away and cost an arm and a leg to get in??? Thats the glory of Crosby...bout 30 mins from my house and 5 bucks to get in... PM me if you want to meet up, I know a small group of us is supposed to be down there Sunday 5/30/10, well I say small group...depends on if everybodys stuff is fixed by then, mines good.


----------



## GREEN_SUBMARINE

Mine's good to go for sunday hope the rest can get there's together..will c you out there what time yall plan on going to crosby sunday?


----------



## Beachcruiser

Portland, Texas here.....not even close to H-town but I haven't ran across anyone on this forum that lives down here by me. Noticed that this thread had a few post about Mud Buddys in ezzell. Been there plenty of times and enjoyed it everytime. I like it because there is alittle bit of everything (drag strip, motocross track, trails, mud holes, creek with water, cabins to stay in). Actually I'll be heading out there this weekend for a big Memorial Day Bash. If you haven't tried it out, it's worth a shot.


----------



## Brute_dillon

Im from Victoria tx and i got a whole group of texas hell rzrs that are down to ride with any one if yalll let me know!!!!


----------



## wanabracr

I live in H-town, but got lots of friends that live in Rock Port. They tell me there is no real place to ride but at Mud Buddies. We have met up there and had a heck of a time there. 

Yall hear Outlaws closed? too bad!!! no place to ride around here no more!


----------



## gpinjason

I heard someone mention that it might close... when did it close? and is Mel's still open?


----------



## meangreen360

No outlaws is not closed!!!! Just got off the phone with them. That is just a RUMOR


----------



## Beachcruiser

wanabracr said:


> I live in H-town, but got lots of friends that live in Rock Port. They tell me there is no real place to ride but at Mud Buddies. We have met up there and had a heck of a time there.
> 
> Yall hear Outlaws closed? too bad!!! no place to ride around here no more!



Rockport is only about 15 mins from my house. Yeah they are right, not really anywhere to ride down here. There is a small city offroad park that has a few small mx tracks and alot of sandy trails. I like it bc it's only 10 mins from the house and it free. We just got from mud buddys, excellent time was had by the whole group. Only one quad came home sick.


----------



## gpinjason

I had a good time at Mud Buddy's but it was a little too far for the size of the place... it's kinda small... but also when we went, the creek was way high so we couldn't play in it... maybe it would be better when the water is down...

and meangreen, glad to hear they are open... I saw a bunch of crap on the "other" forum, but didn't want to believe it all... can you PM me what they said to you? or did they just tell you they were open?


----------



## meangreen360

They told me it was a rumor and they are opening up at 5 on friday. I was curious too. Didnt think it was true in the first place. Mels would have gotten crowded


----------



## monsterbrute750

I parked at Mel's last Saturday.There were a bunch of purple poles put in under New 90 to stop you from going onto Outlaws' side.Of course that wasn't stopping anyone.I talked to a guy out there who said he saw the people putting the poles in during the week.They said they were hired by the land owners,who are going to open a riverside ranch.Don't know how much truth there is to it,but I did see the purple "No Tresspassing" signs myself.


----------



## gpinjason

I don't even like going over to Mel's side... we stay on the Outlaw side most of the time anyway...


----------



## monsterbrute750

I park at Mel's cause it's closer to me without having to go through Barrett Station.But you're right...everything worth seeing is on the Outlaw side......


----------



## Mudrunner1187

im in beaumont... crosby aint too far away. lol


----------



## Made-In-TX

I'm in Conroe myself. My fiance and I and a few other buds go riding whenever we can. Headed out to Muddapalooza next weekend at Rabbit Creek in Kilgore if anyone's goin hit me up!


----------



## walker

i was goin to go to that ride but its the weekend before meet and greet and i don't wanna break anything ...


----------



## filthyredneck

Yeah Walker dont go breakin stuff.... you can do plenty of that in MS when you get them new tires.... by the way, when you wantin me to pick em up?


----------



## walker

hey now don't be tellin my secrets ... they goin to be shipped


----------



## filthyredneck

:footinmouth:


----------



## Shrek

Beaumont area here... Silsbee to be exact.. Figured I'd wake up this thread


----------

